# Pre beach day diet?



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm trying to look leaner at the beach. I'm in pretty good shape, lean and muscular about 10-12% bf with abs, but after my first meal or two of the day my stomach always bloats, even with abs. Except now, the first thing in the morning I feel my leanest and its easy to keep my waist in, no gas or bloating...My bloat comes from my high protein high fiber diet I'm assuming.

What should I be eating before I head to the beach to minimize stomach bloat? I have Gas-X, Tums and diurex water pills...? oh and lots of tren ace..


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 14, 2015)

Just eat a little less.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 14, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Just eat a little less.




Already figured that..I only had tilapia this morning and fruit. You don't recommend the diuretic?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 14, 2015)

You're really going to run a diuretic for some minor bloating just to go to the beach?


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 14, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> You're really going to run a diuretic for some minor bloating just to go to the beach?



I had to sit on my hands and bite my tong, you know how I can get and being 2 weeks out it would have not gone good!


----------



## Seeker (Jun 14, 2015)

Don't eat tilapia in the morning. That farm raised fish will bloat your ass. Eat some egg whites, save the yolks for later.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 14, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Already figured that..I only had tilapia this morning and fruit. You don't recommend the diuretic?


Diuretics are pretty extreme.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jun 14, 2015)

This is about as narcissistic as it gets. And I thought my wife was bad.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 14, 2015)

Assassin32 said:


> This is about as narcissistic as it gets. And I thought my wife was bad.



Same thoughts, seriously just to show off one would dehydrate themself to feel like shit at the beach and get beat down by the sun is beyond me.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 14, 2015)

Drink a ton of alcohol and pee in the water, that will dehydrate you pretty quick, especially with the sun beating down on you


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 14, 2015)

Everyone has abs,  usually there is just an inch or so of fat covering them. You can lean down and have your abs show but if youre not doing intense ab training they will still be weak and your stomache will bulge,  bloat whatever. Hit more ab work. Dieretics are not helping you, and i would not use them for what you are using them for. 
I do isometrics with my abs every single day for several minutes. Just flex them as hard as you can and  hold it and keep repeating it. Helps to keep your abs tight and not let you have that bulging look. Ofcourse thats also along with a lot of ab training,  which i also do every single day. Your abs are the only muscle that you can train everyday,  they recover that quick.  Its a lot harder than using dieretics , but the better way to go.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jun 14, 2015)

Eat taco bell the day before.
100% guarantee will blow everything out the next day and lose 10lbs in shit


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 14, 2015)

Just pound down a massive amount of bench, and arms at the gym. Get those beach muscles pumped up before you go


----------



## don draco (Jun 14, 2015)

I can't give you any advice.. but seriously?  Putting your body through that all in the name of vanity makes absolutely no sense to me.  If you're already lean, I'd suggest you stick to your normal diet and instead focus on what's important.. you know.. having a good time?  It's not like you're stepping on stage.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm going to go out on a limb and say that his Av isn't him.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jun 15, 2015)

Just go no carb the night before and morning after that usually makes me super tight, no bloat.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 15, 2015)

Meth bro, Meth!


----------



## Azog (Jun 15, 2015)

Just go no carb, **** the veggies and eat whatever protein doesn't bug you. Carbs would actually help draw water in if you're not already nice and full. Just use something like rice that won't **** you up. 
The real secret is vodka. That shit makes me looks dry as hell.


----------



## Paolos (Jun 15, 2015)

Already been mentioned but carbs is the more than likely the cause  (For me its confirmed). My diet
now has no carbs in #1, #7 & #8. Bloat is much better and digestive enzymes also help me.
When bulking meal #1 will have carbs and a pile of them.

Everybody is drier in the morning upon waking and water builds thru the day. Water pills are unnecessary
for bloat.

Lets face it, in this game you gotta eat and eat a lot to make gains. Bloat, water retention management
and digestion are just part of it.


----------



## snake (Jun 15, 2015)

don draco said:


> I can't give you any advice.. but seriously?  Putting your body through that all in the name of vanity makes absolutely no sense to me.  If you're already lean, I'd suggest you stick to your normal diet and instead focus on what's important.. you know.. having a good time?  It's not like you're stepping on stage.



I get the wanting to look good on the beach. It's something I wouldn't expect a pure powerlifter to understand so take them out of the mix. Yet I think DD brings it all into perspective with his reply. 

I would pay good money to see POB, SFG, DYS and S4L all lined up, laying on a beach and working on their tan.


----------



## Paolos (Jun 15, 2015)

snake said:


> I get the wanting to look good on the beach. It's something I wouldn't expect a pure powerlifter to understand so take them out of the mix. Yet I think DD brings it all into perspective with his reply.
> 
> I would pay good money to see POB, SFG, DYS and S4L all lined up, laying on a beach and working on their tan.



And playing volleyball with a medicine ball just BC they can....Bet nobody would infiltrate their space


----------



## Beefcake (Jun 15, 2015)

Make sure to wait at least 30 minutes before swimming after you eat. lol


----------



## stonetag (Jun 15, 2015)

snake said:


> I get the wanting to look good on the beach. It's something I wouldn't expect a pure powerlifter to understand so take them out of the mix. Yet I think DD brings it all into perspective with his reply.
> 
> I would pay good money to see POB, SFG, DYS and S4L all lined up, laying on a beach and working on their tan.



Marine biologist's would call that "beached"!


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 17, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and say that his Av isn't him.




Nope avi is me..


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 17, 2015)

JAXNY said:


> Everyone has abs,  usually there is just an inch or so of fat covering them. You can lean down and have your abs show but if youre not doing intense ab training they will still be weak and your stomache will bulge,  bloat whatever. Hit more ab work. Dieretics are not helping you, and i would not use them for what you are using them for.
> I do isometrics with my abs every single day for several minutes. Just flex them as hard as you can and  hold it and keep repeating it. Helps to keep your abs tight and not let you have that bulging look. Ofcourse thats also along with a lot of ab training,  which i also do every single day. Your abs are the only muscle that you can train everyday,  they recover that quick.  Its a lot harder than using dieretics , but the better way to go.




True. I need to get my diet together and increase my ab training. The carbs are what get me, their either fibrous or complex and usually earlier in the day but still I think I'm eating too many in one sitting and too frequently between meals. 

Btw everyone beach was fun...and this post wasn't meant to be a serious concern. Just a curiosity to see what you other serious bodybuilders do/prepare to stay lean and look dry in shorter than usual periods of time. I didn't take the diuretics...I looked lean and dry and stomach was flat but by the end of the day the alcohol caught up to me and my stomach bloated from gas, (think I'm sensitive to bloat) yes abs were still showing :32 (1):


----------



## Joliver (Jun 17, 2015)

I dropped some lasix and oiled up to get my mail the other day. I understand bodybuilder problems.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 17, 2015)

Try switching to more simple sugars such as fruit and whatnot. You may not be digesting the complex ones too well.


----------

